# Where do Canadians buy electrical tools?



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I live in the states so not able to offer much help on your question but why not consider Knipex, Wera, and NWS tools? You will not be disappointed. As much as I'd like to support American made products, the quality just doesn't seem to be there any longer.


----------



## marco1343 (Jul 31, 2013)

sirux said:


> As I am starting out as a apprentice, everywhere I shop online or in store.. tools are super overpriced.
> amazon.com has the same tool for like 1/3 of the price for some things.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I should piece together a huge order.. drive down to the nearest american city and pick them out...
> ...


I am also an apprentice and bought most of my stuff on amazon.homedepot and canadian tire , i live in quebec and also amazon .com doesnt deliver to canada you have to look on amazon.ca and its more expensive a bit

And klein is the best ! I like mine


You can also go look at electric distributor they usually have good prices


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You won't find much variation in price on Fluke or Klein no matter where you shop in Canada. I have got decent deals on rechargeables on line from JC Cayer.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know if Greenlee or Ideal still have a special for apprentices. A few years ago, they had a deal with the wholesalers to give 1st years a cut price on the apprentice set. About 30% off.
Wouldn't hurt to call around and see if the deal still exists


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

sirux said:


> As I am starting out as a apprentice, everywhere I shop online or in store.. tools are super overpriced.
> amazon.com has the same tool for like 1/3 of the price for some things.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I should piece together a huge order.. drive down to the nearest american city and pick them out...
> ...


Best place is the wholesalers. They are still expensive. 

Try www.jccayer.com, cheap stuff.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Bought my last 9 piece Milwaukee combo kit from JC Cayer.. the inspection camera didn't work and they gave me a hard time about warranty/return, so I'll never do business with them again. 

Hand tools usually from the supply shop (Gescan for me).. most of the power tools from Home Depot, when on sale. I can't resist sales.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I got my last Makita LXT kit from prime fasteners


----------



## torossg (May 10, 2013)

wcord said:


> I don't know if Greenlee or Ideal still have a special for apprentices. A few years ago, they had a deal with the wholesalers to give 1st years a cut price on the apprentice set. About 30% off.
> Wouldn't hurt to call around and see if the deal still exists


actually yes they do. its 40% but its crap tools, ****tty pouch and all other apprentices will have the same tools so easy to get lost.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

torossg said:


> actually yes they do. its 40% but its crap tools, ****tty pouch and all other apprentices will have the same tools so easy to get lost.


Without marking your tools, the only way to tell the difference between linesmen is the burn marks:whistling2:


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

torossg said:


> actually yes they do. its 40% but its crap tools, ****tty pouch and all other apprentices will have the same tools so easy to get lost.


Most apprentices can't afford to buy the best quality tools on the market when they first start out. Most of the journeymen I work with use Klein and Channellock. I've replaced my Klein's and Channellocks with Knipex, Wiha and Felo but still use some Klein's (PVC cutter, rebar pliers, multi-bit screwdriver and strippers) because I have yet to find a superior German replacement.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

i usually go to suppliers and get them.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Graybar, Gerrie, Westburne, Guillevin, Torbram etc. They have really good prices just tell them your an apprentice or name the company you work for and pay cash under their account to get thee contractors price. Never buy Klein, Greenlee, Ideal etc. from Home Depot, they are way overpriced. 

Get good tools or start buying them ASAP. J-men take you more serious when you have good stuff (in my experience). When you show up with a grand plus worth of hand tools you it shows them that you are committed to the trade and aren't just there for the money.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

jordan_paul said:


> Never buy Klein, Greenlee, Ideal etc. from Home Depot, they are way overpriced.


Except when they want to clear stock, you can get some crazy deals. 

Among other deals, got a Greenlee ratcheting knock out set for $100.. actually bought 3, sold 2 to coworkers so they wouldn't borrow my set.


----------



## marco1343 (Jul 31, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> Except when they want to clear stock, you can get some crazy deals.
> 
> Among other deals, got a Greenlee ratcheting knock out set for $100.. actually bought 3, sold 2 to coworkers so they wouldn't borrow my set.


Got klein linemens , ***** , wire stripper, and 2 screw driver jn a combo for $53


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

chadstoolbox.com

ebay has two very good and canadian friendly members
homenetworksupply and KTOOL


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> chadstoolbox.com
> 
> ebay has two very good and canadian friendly members
> homenetworksupply and KTOOL


I've done lots of business with Homenetworksupply. Never had a problem with them on eBay.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> chadstoolbox.com
> 
> ebay has two very good and canadian friendly members
> homenetworksupply and KTOOL


I have ordered from all those guys. Chadstool box makes sense especially if you are going to order a bunch of stuff - thats how I started then added a few odds and ends from EBay.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

99cents said:


> You won't find much variation in price on Fluke or Klein no matter where you shop in Canada. I have got decent deals on rechargeables on line from JC Cayer.



http://www.myflukestore.com/p1393/fluke_87v.php?currency=USD

These guys have a shop in Canada and have really good prices on fluke stuff if you pay in USD's


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Nova Scotia is a bit far from the US. However there are Proxy shipping services in the US that can take orders of things and then will ship it to Canada. Not sure how much that costs.


----------



## waygone (Nov 10, 2011)

I found a couple items at home depot but I'm completely lost as to where to find these items besides amazon...
I'll be spending at least $500 for everything on amazon. 
•	Insulated screw driver set
•	Wire strippers – 10 – 20 gage for stranded wire 
•	Side cuts – 7 inch
•	Precision screw driver set
•	Allen wrenches – standard and metric
•	Slip joint pliers – 6 inch and 10 inch (Channel Lock, Knipex, Klein)
•	Crimpers – for insulated and non-insulated crimps, example: Channel Lock #909
•	Adjustable wrench – 6 inch and 8 or 10 inch
•	Multimeter – suggested brands – Fluke, Amprobe, Extech. (get journeyman’s advice)
•	Torpedo level – 6 inch magnetic
•	Tape measure (magnetic end comes in handy)
•	Tap handles – ¼ and ½
•	Tap and drill index
•	Flashlight/Penlight
•	Hammer – ball peen
•	Punch - center
•	Wrench set – standard combination wrenches
•	Cable stripper – example, Snap On: PA-GF, Paladin Tools 1822 Universal round cable slitter
•	Tool bag/pouch/box for tool storage and mobility

Suggested:
•	Fuse puller – 0-100A, 7 ½ inches, example: NuLine MSC#54043096
•	Plumb Bob
•	Nut driver set
•	Non-insulated screw driver set
•	Clamp meter – suggested brands – Fluke, Amprobe, Extech.
•	Cable cutters – example, Channel Lock #911CB
•	Needle nose pliers – 6 inch
•	Lineman pliers – 9 ½ inch, example, Klein #D213-9NETP
•	Socket set with metric and standard sockets – ¼ or 3/8 drive would suffice
•	Metric combination wrenches
•	Magnet – Pocket
•	Soldering Iron – pencil style
•	Powered screwdriver
•	Ratcheting wrenches
•	Starter screwdriver
•	Allen Socket set
•	Tee handle allen wrenches
•	Cable Tie cutter/gun
•	Combination square


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

That's a goofy list. Is that one that you've been handed by your employer or from else where? 

Also, look at some of your other brand options. Channellock is readily available and their pliers range is decent and tend to cost 50% less than Kline. And while they're not much to look at, speaking from experience Mastercraft screwdrivers work just fine (save for in terminal blocks, get one shaped for that from elsewhere).

However, if a tool is something that you're relying on for your safety, don't scrimp on it. 

My own set of tools is some of everything, but each tool gets the job done. If it doesn't, it gets replaced in fairly short order.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Why do you guys need cable tie guns? Just learn to cut them flush with *****.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> Why do you guys need cable tie guns? Just learn to cut them flush with *****.


Don't _need_, it's under the "suggested".. though that whole suggested list should go in the trash. Along with some of the _necessary_ stuff!

What kind of work are you going to be doing?


----------



## waygone (Nov 10, 2011)

I got this list off this forum. Under tools needed for apprenticeship.
I don't know exactly what I'll need to do an apprenticeship at a condo building.

Anyone know of a good list?
Thanks.

P.S. Sorry for asking all these dumb questions.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh shiit, just an apprentice at a condo building?

Is it high rise or lo-rise? As in, steel stud/concrete or wood frame?

We can give you a list.. it's very minimal tools.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Linesman pliers (get with fishtape puller), diagonal side cutting pliers, wire strippers, needle nose pliers, tin snips, a level, a hammer, drywall saw, channel locks, a knife, a measuring tape, pencil and/or sharpie marker and a good tool belt system to hold all this crap.

Screw drivers: (all non insulated) big ass flat head for bashing the hell out of, a fine finishing flat head, #2 phillips, red robertson, green robertson, maybe a stubby multibit screw driver. 

Maybes: Cordless drill (depends on company), a multimeter, flashlight or headlamp

Also need boots, hardhat and maybe high-vis vest.

Might be some things I didn't think of.


----------



## waygone (Nov 10, 2011)

10 stories, concrete.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Canadian tire is good for some of this stuff, but only if it's on sale.

Channellock brand stuff is on sale every second week usually for a very good price at Canadian tire (60-70% off)

Wrenches/sockets/stuff like that, the master-craft maximum brand is good (Again, when it's on sale).

These http://www.picquic.com/ are *made in Canada* and available at most hardware stores.

I like the Super 8 Plus and Stubby. 

The long bits on the super 8 plus will fit into narrow spots than the ever popular klein 10-in-1. They're also no problem to chuck into a drill, and if you've got the stubby, you can fit bits from one into the other and vice versa to fit into some weirder spots.


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

sirux said:


> As I am starting out as a apprentice, everywhere I shop online or in store.. tools are super overpriced.
> amazon.com has the same tool for like 1/3 of the price for some things.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I should piece together a huge order.. drive down to the nearest american city and pick them out...
> ...


If you have the Home Depot in Halifax that's a good start. Alot of Klein tools there. Try to google some Electrical supply stores in your area as well, I found that some of them carry quality tools only in Toronto. Hope you find what you're looking for, bud.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

sirux said:


> I found a couple items at home depot but I'm completely lost as to where to find these items besides amazon...
> I'll be spending at least $500 for everything on amazon.
> • Insulated screw driver set
> • Wire strippers – 10 – 20 gage for stranded wire
> ...


$500 for *ALL *of that? My flukes alone cost that. Your money goes farther than mine.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Digging up dead threads.... :whistling2:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Who would buy a Ball Peen hammer ?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

dronai said:


> Who would buy a Ball Peen hammer ?


I love my ball peen hammers. I haven't owned a claw hammer for several years, it serves literally no purpose for me


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I love my ball peen hammers. I haven't owned a claw hammer for several years, it serves literally no purpose for me


I use a 30oz Estwing on my belt, a 16oz curved claw in the toolbox, a sawn off 8lb sledge and a 12lb sledge in the van. The all steel claw hammers are good for demo work I have found.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

What's up with all the ball peen hammers? Are you in a motorcycle club?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I love my ball peen hammers. I haven't owned a claw hammer for several years, it serves literally no purpose for me


Pulling out flat head machine screws.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

uconduit said:


> What's up with all the ball peen hammers? Are you in a motorcycle club?


Center punch like you know what your doing....


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

you can have some cheap tools at princessauto, but they are cheap brands


----------

